# IPv6 and PPPoE (server)

## Kobboi

I'm trying to run a PPPoE server that assigns IPv6 addresses. I guess the pppoe-server of the net-dialup/rp-pppoe package has no IPv6 support (I can't put IPv6 addresses in the -L or -R options and there is not a single "v6" or "V6" in the source code). Too bad, since I think all it should do is pass these parameters to pppd.

I now am experimenting with things like "pppd plugin /etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so eth1". I guess that now I will be able to use IPv6 (since pppd has ipv6 configuration options). I now wonder if I can make it act as a PPPoE server, not as a client (the line above makes pppd send a PADI instead of listening to incoming PADIs).

----------

## Kobboi

One of the documention files (README.pppoe.tbz2) of net-dialup/ppp says

 *Quote:*   

> 3.  Advanced Functionality
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> For more advanced functionality (such as providing PPPoE services) and
> ...

 

meaning the plugin can't be used to play the role of PPPoE server?  :Sad: 

----------

## mrness

Right, you need net-dialup/rp-pppoe. This package has a pppoe server in it (the only one which is open source I'm afraid), although I've never tried to run it for IPv6 connections.

edit: Sorry, didn't read your initial post. Try not to use options of pppoe server to assign IPv6 addresses. Use instead pppd configuration to set local and remote interface identifier (aka first 64-bit part of the IPv6 address). Search for ipv6 in man pppd.

----------

